# Fisherman



## Steve James (Apr 13, 2016)

Fisherman checking his nets in Bari, Italy.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

ALL of your paintings are just amazing!


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

Incredible work Steve, you are one talented man.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

This is an amazing painting.


----------

